# Sig Sauer introduces commercial version of U.S. Army’s M17



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/07/19/sig-sauer-introduces-commercial-version-of-u-s-armys-m17/


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

$768 seems high for a plastic gun.

Display box extra.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

AZdave said:


> $768 seems high for a plastic gun.
> 
> Display box extra.


Think I'll pass.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

That dark earth's growing on me but I don't dig the safety lever. Wonder if this will come in shorty forty? I am a 40 guy.


----------

